# Free Chat Room/ Very Easy Set Up!



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 6, 2006)

For every problem there is a solution and boy do I have one 4 you guys!

So we all want a chat room, but you don't want to use your server space.
This is a must check out for you owners of RollItUp.

1. Never use your space.
2. It's 100% free.
3. Add a few lines of code to a web page.
4. It's 100% FREE!!
5. Simple to set up, and simple to use.

Go here 1st to see a live working version. Just create a user name and click on go. No password needed.

Chat Room Log-In 

Then go here and get your 100% free chat room!

IMchat free chat for webmasters with admin - Create teen chat adult chat any type of chat forum you want.

It's 100% FREE!

Enjoy!


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello,

I am building a secure chat room that will protect our users ip address etc... that is the reason it is taking so long  it should be up here fairly shortly.

Rollitup


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 6, 2006)

I tell all my friends this is a kick ass site, but will they listen? No! Your Rock Roll!


----------



## FallenHero (Dec 6, 2006)

rollitup said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am building a secure chat room that will protect our users ip address etc... that is the reason it is taking so long  it should be up here fairly shortly.
> 
> Rollitup


much thanks for making it a safer place.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 7, 2006)

rollitup said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am building a secure chat room that will protect our users ip address etc... that is the reason it is taking so long  it should be up here fairly shortly.
> 
> Rollitup


 
ahhh. youre awesome


----------

